# rental charges



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

hi we are moving over in May 2011 and we will be renting. I am after information about charges will we be asked for any fees when we rent. I have been told that as we are renting we dont as it is the owners that pay the agents all we have to pay is the deposit is this true. Hope someone can inform me.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tonyandjayne said:


> hi we are moving over in May 2011 and we will be renting. I am after information about charges will we be asked for any fees when we rent. I have been told that as we are renting we dont as it is the owners that pay the agents all we have to pay is the deposit is this true. Hope someone can inform me.


Lets just say if an agent asks you for a fee for finding y ou a place you should walk away. There are a few unscrupulous agents who do try it but as the owner pays the agents fee you should not pay anything.
You will be expected to pay a months deposit plus one months rent in advance. The deposit is returned to you when you leave if there is no damage to be paid for.
You may also have to foreit your deposit if you leave early without giving a good prior notice.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

tonyandjayne said:


> hi we are moving over in May 2011 and we will be renting. I am after information about charges will we be asked for any fees when we rent. I have been told that as we are renting we dont as it is the owners that pay the agents all we have to pay is the deposit is this true. Hope someone can inform me.


Hi Tony and Jayne, we have recently signed our contract for the rent of a 4bed villa in Peyia, as were are not coming over until March but wanted to reserve the villa we paid 1 months rental as deposit and 4 months rent 'up front'. Normally we would have paid the 1 month deposit and 1 month upfront,

If you want any more info just let me know.

Steve


----------



## HBC123 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Bungalow to rent peyia*

Hi there

My mother is deserately wanting to rent her bungalow in Peyia as she is still wanting to move back to the UK.

She does have it up or rent on a friends website but looking for some advice to gain a quicker rent!!!

Thanks

Helen


----------



## mickred (Sep 18, 2011)

*rental*



HBC123 said:


> Hi there
> 
> My mother is deserately wanting to rent her bungalow in Peyia as she is still wanting to move back to the UK.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Only just joined the forum as my wife and I are looking to move to cyprus early next year on a one year trial basis.
Your mother as probably rented by now but if not what price would it be per month?
regards
Mick


----------

